# Welcher Webspace Anbieter



## ZockerLordLP (20. September 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich suche einen Webspace Anbieter, der folgendes bietet:
- mind. 5GB Speicher (viele Bilder)
- mind. 2 Datenbanken
- SSL Support
- POP/IMAP/SMTP
- mind. 1 Domain inkl.
- Wordpress sollte ordentlich schnell drauf laufen.
- PHP mind. 5.4 (besser 5.5 o. 5.6)

Welchen Anbieter würdet ihr mit empfehlen? Der Preis sollte max. bei 5€ liegen, besser wäre 2,50-3€.
Ich hatte mir bereits den NetCup Expert M angeschaut. Allerdings ist mir dieser etwas zu teuer


----------



## SpiceLab (20. September 2014)

Über ein passendes Angebot kannst du dich z.B. hier informieren:

http://www.webhostlist.de/webhosting/vergleich/?speicher=5&p=0&domains=1&script=0&db=0


----------



## ZockerLordLP (21. September 2014)

Danke 

Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen folgenden Anbietern: 
Serverprofis, Alfahosting und Keyweb und Netcup

Welchen würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## alxy (21. September 2014)

Was ist mit Strato? Die gefallen mir deutlich besser als 1und1 (unter anderem wegen Support) und sind jetzt auch nicht so teuer: https://www.strato.de/hosting/
Selbst das ganz kleine Paket deckt deine Anforerdungen ab, wie ich das sehe.


----------



## ZockerLordLP (21. September 2014)

@*alxy*
Strato dachte ich auch schon, aber die Einrichtungsgebühr ziemlich hoch. Ich bekomme mehr Leistung für weniger Geld bei z.B. Serverprofis


----------



## GrilSebasTi (18. Oktober 2014)

mittwald finde ich spitze!


----------



## xloouch (22. Oktober 2014)

sonst schau dir mal  folgenden Anbieter an:

www.infomaniak.ch

ist halt in der Schweiz, aber hat ein recht umfassendes Angebot mit vielen Features.


----------



## Seppi123 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich biete selbst einen Freehoster an
http://prepaid-hosting.info/
Über Speicherplatz kann man selbstverständlich reden (PN an mich oder an info@prepaid-hosting.info) 

War ehemals mal ein Pay Hoster (Bezahlter Webhost) aber jetzt bin ich umgestiegen 

*Domains ab 3,00 Euro jährlich*

*Keine Werbung*
*3000 MB sicher (wie gesagt per PM mehr absprechbar)*
*Unlimited Traffic, Datenbanken, FTP Accounts uvm.*


----------



## ikosaeder (24. Oktober 2014)

Lahno-Webhosting ist sehr günstig:
http://lahno-webhosting.de/webhosting-uebersicht.html
Und einer der wenigen Anbieter die Python und SSH-Zugriff anbieten.


----------

